# Lloydminster Archers 2018 Indoor 3D Classic January 6 and 7



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

First big 3D shoot of the season. Lloydminster Archers are holding the annual Indoor 3D Classic. $1000 Cash Grand Prix Sunday, Free Kids Grand Prix Saturday. We've ordered another 10 medium sized Rineharts to our already awesome course. And lots of new cores to ensure quality targets and scoring.

*PRE-REGISTER at*

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfcIihnILXvNJoaSGyaifEYnz_irZ2TiKrFRVagRw7BiBxplg/viewform


----------

